# Hikari Cichlid Gold or New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am debating if I should buy "Hikari Cichlid Gold" or "New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula" for my haps and peacock as a daily food.

What do you guys recommend, which food is better especially to enhance the color?

Also for 3-5 inches cichlids which size pellets I should choose?

Thanks


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula is the best in my opinion between the 2. If you want a good food for them, I recommend New Era Red. Very very good food, less waste and I saw my Peacock/Hap tank gain more brighter colors. It does not leave the water cloudy neither. I also mix in some New Era Green.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

Maximus74 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am debating if I should buy "Hikari Cichlid Gold" or "New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula" for my haps and peacock as a daily food.
> 
> ...


I think Hikari Cichlid Gold" is meant for south american cichlids like oscar's, jack dempsey's, convicts etc...


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback... you guys convinced me to go with NLS.

Now about the pellet size... what pellet size is recommended for what fish size?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

Maximus74 said:


> Thanks for the feedback... you guys convinced me to go with NLS.
> 
> Now about the pellet size... what pellet size is recommended for what fish size?


i use 1mm sinking pellets for nls


----------

